# New Release - 40k Miniature Rulebook



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Probably not the cheap alternative we were looking for but it is a lot smaller !

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440161a&prodId=prod2160089a


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Well its deconstruction a welcome new book. I'd heard it was coming. I know a lot of people but the stayer set just for the smaller book so I think this is going to be a winner for GW. 

I haven't got the rules yet so I'm not sure which way I'll go big or small. 
I do have an acquired copy but I'd rather a proper one


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

You can also get the digital version now too, ePub or iPad, they are pretty handy as well.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh boy and it's only _half_ the cost of Dark Vengeance! I applaud GW for their restraint in this matter and not hiking it up to double or something. After all, selling the entire rulebook for the same price as the one page of rules you get from a supplement? Now that's just crazy talk...


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> You can also get the digital version now too, ePub or iPad, they are pretty handy as well.


Any idea of this still includes all the fluff or not


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> You can also get the digital version now too, ePub or iPad, they are pretty handy as well.


Any idea of this still includes all the fluff or not


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow...just...wow GW


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The 13th said:


> Any idea of this still includes all the fluff or not


From my understanding it's _just_ the rules.

That said I may pick one of these up when I have money again. I had a full regular rulebook and my collector's edition but the regular one suffered a horrible 2L explosion in my bag and I've been dragging my collector's edition to games but didn't want to buy another full rulebook, so this is a nice option now.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It's a mini hardback rule book, £30 isn't too bad I suppose, but yeah, I brought DV to get the mini rule book and eBayed all the minis so getting a mini rulebook probably cost me £15 in the end.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am liking it. I‘ll be getting it just so that I can retire the terrible flimsy Dark Vengeance mini rulebook.

The price is not even all that bad when you consider that Black Library charge the same price. For an eBook.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Doelago said:


> The price is not even all that bad when you consider that Black Library charge the same price. For an eBook.


That's not just any eBook, that's a serialised eBook...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be picking it up. Simply because I've never brought the big rule books anyway, the fluff is usually reprinted elsewhere or is reprint of current stuff anyway. It's just the rules I need, so yeah I'm getting it. Though if I do end up possibly ordering a Iron Hands covered codex - if they get one - I'll be waiting a month or two, but I'll be getting it. 

Why they have never released them separately before I'll never know.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Oh.
It's in English only.
For real.

I'll probably pick up a DV booklet on eBay if I ever need one, I believe.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo... £45 for the BRB with 468 pages, or £30 for the Little Rule Only Book with 162 pages?

I think its a good idea that we're getting a smaller book with just the rules in. While the fluff sections are nice in the BRB, as are the modelling pages, having something that's just the rules is something that will only help people. 

Plus, it's got 3 ribbon bookmarks for easier navigating... which is nice.

That said, £30 for a rules book that's about One third the content of the BRB? 

I think GW is starting to push its luck with its pricing on books lately... think that £20 would be a much fairer price.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Soo... £45 for the BRB with 468 pages, or £30 for the Little Rule Only Book with 162 pages?
> 
> I think its a good idea that we're getting a smaller book with just the rules in. While the fluff sections are nice in the BRB, as are the modelling pages, having something that's just the rules is something that will only help people.
> 
> ...


In the US it's $24 cheaper, so we get a slightly larger discount when compared to the full rulebook. :grin:


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

lol. Im quite happy to stick to my BRB thanks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

£30 seems steap bit it will be priced like that so not to cut too deeply into the full rule book sales,it is what it is,cant see it impacting on my DV rule book sales to be honest


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are the contents identical to the DV rulebook? Nice that it's hardcover though.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Dies Irae said:


> Oh.
> It's in English only.
> For real.
> 
> I'll probably pick up a DV booklet on eBay if I ever need one, I believe.


why would that be a problem? just curious.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm guessing English isn't his first language and it takes him a while to read and translate it and doesn't want to have to mess around translating a rule mid game?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I have bought a copy - If nothing else, then for the reason that the small and flimsy DV rulebook is just that.. a little too flimsy for my taste. I like having the hardback codexes and rulebooks around, and I never got around to buying the big rulebook.

I like the quality of the hardbacks overall - So yeah, I'm definately interested in this


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I own the big rule book and will probably get one of these to just for ease of transport.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> If nothing else, then for the reason that the small and flimsy DV rulebook is just that.. a little too flimsy for my taste.


Indeed. It just does not hurt enough when you smash someone in the face with it.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I might pick one of these up. I've not played many games since the latest edition and whenever I sit and try to read some rules in the evening, I tend to drift towards the back of the book to look at the pretty pictures. This would solve that problem.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I suppose they are aiming to cut down on the second hand DV rulebook with this. Good luck with that at this price!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> I suppose they are aiming to cut down on the second hand DV rulebook with this. Good luck with that at this price!


Most likely this, and they realised there was a sales opportunity for them to make more money. Wouldn't surprise me when we see the next edd that we'll get both a BRB, and the RoB (Rules only Book) versions.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> I'm guessing English isn't his first language and it takes him a while to read and translate it and doesn't want to have to mess around translating a rule mid game?


Exactly. Plus there is always the issue of translation mistakes, or when you and your opponent have a different opinion on the translation, or when you want to track down a special rule listed in one language on your Codex and in another on the Rule Book.

What really surprises me is that the translation is already done, so why would they not release it in other languages as well?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Dies Irae said:


> What really surprises me is that the translation is already done, so why would they not release it in other languages as well?


Sales volume. Non-English versions will not sell as many as English versions so it may not be cost effective to do so.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah but come on. It hardly costs a lot to change the text on a printer. They could simply just make a lot less. Or even print on demand for other languages.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe they are seeing how this sells before they expand the idea. i image they're being careful not to cannibalise their BRB sales (hence the price tag)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Yeah but come on. It hardly costs a lot to change the text on a printer. They could simply just make a lot less. Or even print on demand for other languages.


You're shitting me right? 

You honestly think that translating a rulebook amounts to nothing more than cut/paste/cut/paste to and from Bable Fish and hitting print ?

The price of printed items is governed totally by volume. Printing a single copy of a book in a professional manner costs a bucket load because of the establishment costs involved, it's only once you get into volume that the price becomes commercially viable.

Guessing figures you might find that to print a single "proof" a printer will ask for something like $1000 that covers the set up costs etc. A run of 1000 might cost $10 each but get a run of 10,000 and the price might drop to $1. So 1000 books will cost you the same amount as 10,000. 

The costs of getting the book translated by a proper translator, re-doing the type setting, shipping from China, distribution to the target market and all the other various overheads involved in production have to be spread across each book. That means the fewer book you produce the lesser the profit margin. 

This profit margin is reduced even further if you produce more books than the target market requires.

At best they are, as Einherjar667 says, testing the waters; at worst it simply isn't commercially viable.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Magpie_Oz,

I'm an infantryman. So I'm not the most clued up on profit and sales. I wouldn't have thought it cost that much but I consider myself told!!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think this price point was chosen because the ten dollars or so between the HC full rules and fluff and DV just didn't make any sense to buy the Full Hardcover. This price point might get some FLGS to stock the Hardcover.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

I shall definitely be investing in a copy of this.

Price wise its a bit meh, but I haven't purchased/played a version of 40k since 2000 so why the fudge not I told myself.


----------

